# Editing Posts



## Beaner (May 1, 2007)

This rule where you can only edit your post for half an hour is really dumb!!! I just made a nice tutorial, spent hours in the woods taking pics, only to find i cant go back and add pics or fix spelling errors, this rule has no purpose and only aids in spreading bad info as people can't correct themselves if they find something they said turns out to be wrong.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2007)

so that's what's going on? i've been wondering. and it is a "rule"? i never knew. 
sometimes i make simple typo's that can cause GREAT misunderstanding. like forgetting the "n't" at the end of the word "would". i've done this more than once.


----------



## SHAMAN (May 1, 2007)

Definitely should be longer. Especially in ones own threads


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 2, 2007)

You could always just post again showing the correction or read your Pre View your post before placing it. Oh wait a minute, I forgot, you think it would just be easier for roll-it up to change all the rules to fit you, instead of you figuring out how to change to fit the rules. My bad. VV


----------



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

I had to do a options reset to set the board to deafault options, I have raised the limit to 3 days beaner if you guys feel it should be longer let me know.

Rollitup


----------



## Beaner (May 2, 2007)

Thanks bud your a true Ganja God!!


----------



## AphexTwin (May 2, 2007)

I never knew there was a limit but a few times I've looked back on some of my posts and realise stupid mistakes and then you can't change them. I don't think there should be a limit at all, you should be able to change them whenever.


----------

